# Can't decide on home theater audio



## chrisusvi (Oct 26, 2009)

I've boiled two home audio systems down. I'm having a hard time choosing between the Philips HTB5544D/F7 and the Panasonic SC-BTT490. I couldn't find review that would compare the two of them side by side. They both are good systems. What would nudge my decision one way or the other?:huh:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Not sure about about your picks but if you mention your budget someone may offer other ideas for you to consider.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I personally think you would be better served with this http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Theater-Package-w/USB-for-iPod/iPhone/1.html or this http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Network-Home-Theater-Receiver/Speaker/1.html or this http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...1-Channel-Network-Home-Theater-Package/1.html and this http://www.bestbuy.com/site/smart-wi-fi-built-in-blu-ray-player/7830129.p?id=1218861011781&skuId=7830129&st=categoryid$abcat0102003&cp=1&lp =1
Any one of these in my opinion would be far superior to the Phillips or Panasonic.
Just pick the one that you can best afford.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

chashint said:


> I personally think you would be better served with this http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Theater-Package-w/USB-for-iPod/iPhone/1.html or this http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Network-Home-Theater-Receiver/Speaker/1.html or this http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...1-Channel-Network-Home-Theater-Package/1.html and this http://www.bestbuy.com/site/smart-wi-fi-built-in-blu-ray-player/7830129.p?id=1218861011781&skuId=7830129&st=categoryid$abcat0102003&cp=1&lp =1
> Any one of these in my opinion would be far superior to the Phillips or Panasonic.
> Just pick the one that you can best afford.


I agree.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

This could also be an option... http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-PK52FS


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The Pioneer speakers are available fairly regularly for 50% MSRP. 
If going that route monitor Newegg / Amazon and wait it out.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

chashint said:


> The Pioneer speakers are available fairly regularly for 50% MSRP.
> If going that route monitor Newegg / Amazon and wait it out.


Do they? I should keep an eye out then I been wanting pioneer tower speakers:T


----------



## chrisusvi (Oct 26, 2009)

I see that Onkyo is the main suggestion. How is Onkyo better than Philips or Panasonic? Just curious.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's my vote ... Im assuming your budget is $500-$600

http://www.amazon.com/Fluance-Surround-Theater-Speaker-Subwoofer/dp/B007CJ9DOG/ref=sr_1_13?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1385234936&sr=1-13


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

chrisusvi said:


> I see that Onkyo is the main suggestion. How is Onkyo better than Philips or Panasonic? Just curious.


Onkyo sells receivers Philips/Panasonic sell htib systems for the most part. You'll get more power, more features, more power, better integration options, more power, and longer life (sometimes), and did I mention more power. 

You may also want to look at Denon, Pioneer, Marantz, Yamaha.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I should mention that if you set good audio you'll be getting a better experience and something you'll keep for years to come. Think on the order of 15+ years... unless like most of us you get bitten by the upgrade bug


----------



## chrisusvi (Oct 26, 2009)

If I go for the Fluance AV Series speakers, what receiver/blue ray/3d player would complete this system?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

chrisusvi said:


> If I go for the Fluance AV Series speakers, what receiver/blue ray/3d player would complete this system?


That's the beauty part you get to choose. Read up on these forums and get out to some local AV shops and check out what they have. 

Have them show you the interfaces and see what you like. There isn't one answer to your question.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

chrisusvi said:


> I see that Onkyo is the main suggestion. How is Onkyo better than Philips or Panasonic? Just curious.


A quick look at the Phillips specs and I see output power is rated at 30% distortion .....
The Onkyo is rated at 1%....
I could go line item by line item but you should get the idea from the one example.

There is nothing particularly wrong with either of the sets you linked to and if that is what you want just pick one of them, there is really not going to be that much difference between the two.
I do not know that the Onkyo sets will sound any better but I personally have a strong preference for the standalone AVR and blu-ray player.


----------



## chrisusvi (Oct 26, 2009)

If I got the Fluance AV series speakers, what receiver/blue ray etc. would be recommended to complete it?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I included all that in my suggetions


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

+1 on this system http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Network-Home-Theater-Receiver/Speaker/1.html 

I set one of these up for a friend and was surprised how good it was. $600 and you're done.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> I included all that in my suggetions


I only saw the speakers.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Denon x1000 or x2000
Yamaha RX-A730 or 830, or RX-V575 or 675

Good options in addition to the Onkyo line. 

As for blu-ray I'm a fan of the sony BDP-S790 for midrange and oppo for high end. As for entry level you'll really not have much difference between the various players. Best thing you can do is go to a store and see the user interface on the players and pick what you like.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

This may also be a good time to mention looking into a harmony remote.


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

Dougme57 said:


> +1 on this system http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Network-Home-Theater-Receiver/Speaker/1.html
> 
> I set one of these up for a friend and was surprised how good it was. $600 and you're done.


gosh 8 or 10 years ago i also hooked up an onk htib for a friend. i too was surprised at how good it sounded. i would vote for the separate htr personally but if you went htib, i can second the onk product line.

dave


----------

